# Sometimes people complain about the dumbest stuff.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

from the ford truck forum:

_Well today it started, the negotiations for a 2011 6.2L fully loaded Raptor have started If I can get the numbers I want then soon I hope to be driving one around =) If not, so be it.

For those of you that have traded in an 09+ F150 to upgrade and or go a different route what have you been getting on the trade in ? My truck is an 09' F150 platinum with only 14k miles, clean title, paid for. 

Now I want 38k trade in on the truck, which in my mind is reasonable seeing I am willing to pay the 54k sticker on the window they are asking. Does 38k seem reasonable or am I looking to get to much ? 

My truck has been heavily modified, not normal in anyway and I know they will use this as a way to say they cant do as much, but in this matter I call BS. I had a 07' 300c SRT8 with 38k miles on it, custom 3 peice wheels and dropped and the same dealer gave me $28.2k trade on that so I figure they might be willing to work with me. 

The fun of buying a new truck _


Must be nice to have that much $$$$$$$$$$$$$ in your pocket... If I had an 09 Anything, let alone a top of the line f150, w/14K miles, and it was paid for, I'd drive it till it fell apart!


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed. Some people have to much money to know what to do with it. Im a Dodge guy but if I had a payed off 09 F-150 Platinum I think i could suffer through it till the wheels fell off.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah my dad's got a 2010 tundra platinum. He travels a ton though. It's about 7 months old with 75000 miles. He loves it though, and bought it instead of buying a brute to ride with me, he says he's too old for it :lol:
I know if he had that thing payed off and everything he wouldn't want to go trade a perfectly good truck in.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

One thing I found out recently... Never pay sticker for any vehicle... Find out invoice and offer somewhere close to it... And get dealerships to compete for your sale... If they dont take it, someone will... I actually got my wife's new grand Cherokee for 2k under invoice... 

And I agree... I paid my 06 dodge 1500 off this year and it only has 37k miles... Imma drive it till the wheels fall off... Then put them back on and keep going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Agreed....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't even have a new truck! I drive a 1998.5 Dodge 2500 4x4 diesel.... Yes I would love to have a brand new truck, but no theres no reason that I'd get rid of mine, especially since it has just over 126k on it.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Got me a 2004 Toyota tundra 4x4 with 230000k miles on it and it still drives and handles like a dream. Like stated above its paid off and I plan on keeping it till at least 350k miles, if not longer


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> One thing I found out recently... Never pay sticker for any vehicle... Find out invoice and offer somewhere close to it... And get dealerships to compete for your sale... If they dont take it, someone will... I actually got my wife's new grand Cherokee for 2k under invoice...
> 
> And I agree... I paid my 06 dodge 1500 off this year and it only has 37k miles... Imma drive it till the wheels fall off... Then put them back on and keep going!
> 
> ...


well jason.. its a dodge ..better get ready to put them wheels back on...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

blue beast said:


> well jason.. its a dodge ..better get ready to put them wheels back on...


was waiting for it... LOL! 

I have already had a wheel fall off my Jeep once.. that wasn't too fun... :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He replied to my post... lol


_I would keep it, but with a possible job change and move *I would have to find something that can once again both fit in a garage and parking deck*._

I must be doing the wrong kind of work, if there are people out there who can buy brand new $50K trucks just b/c the brand new one they have now wont fit in their new garage.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

dodge/jeep/chrysler has the best deals out there right now. my truck has 45,000 miles on it but i got it with 14k and paid only 17k for it. 08 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> He replied to my post... lol
> 
> 
> _I would keep it, but with a possible job change and move *I would have to find something that can once again both fit in a garage and parking deck*._
> ...


tell him to buy a car... lol i bet hes one of those people that doesnt do any kind of pulling. if he did tow alot he wouldnt have a big lifted truck.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha yeah this guy's got it rough!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah 425 it is a little hard to believe what some people think are the real challenges in life lmao. I'm 53 years old and have never purchased a new vehicle in my life and really don't plan to. Not because I couldn't more because I refused to. Watching what the price does after two years is complete c**p. On the other hand I have seldom takin my vehicles in for repair, opting to repair them myself, not something some people are capable of doing. I have a 96 Ford 250 7.3 with 80k original miles on it, I doubt I'll ever have to replace it in my life time. My daily driver is a 91 Ford explorer with 180k on it (was my daughters first car), so it's seen some rough treatment from us both. It still runs like a top, it's never inside and always starts regardless of the -30's temps. Amazing what regularservicing can do for the vehicles. 

Ok enough rambeling, buying a new 50K vehicle to fit in a garage or parking spot? Are you freekin kiddin me?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he's likely one of those who has nothing for the future... as in retirement..
blowing it all today and saving nothing for the future. the payment on 50k truuck isnt cheap. 

You're gonna get old, folks. Ain't no stopping that.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> he's likely one of those who has nothing for the future... as in retirement..
> blowing it all today and saving nothing for the future. the payment on 50k truuck isnt cheap.
> 
> You're gonna get old, folks. Ain't no stopping that.


Gonna? too late for me lol


----------

